# OK, How About Funny Church Names?



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

The posts about Funny sayings and funny towns,how about funny church names?

Virgin Hill Baptist Church
Jump and Runn Baptist Church


----------



## Raynewolfe (Jan 6, 2009)

My husbands church is called Faith Roundup which I guess is more cute than funny but I thought it would warrant a mention. Its a church more for the homesteader, cowboy, farmer, you get the idea. Its actually listed as a cowboy church and meets in rotation at members barns or the local auction house. Good idea for a post by the way... cute.


----------



## campbellfarm (Jan 25, 2008)

We were in Panama City Fl. and we saw a building with a sign that said "First Baptist Church" and next to that building was another building with a sign that said "The Bible Believing First Baptist Church" my husband and I laugh and said church split at the same time.

jackie


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Plug Run Chapel is just down the road.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

As we were driving to a job one day, we drove by Mt Sinai church, one of the guys ask "what kind of church is that?" I said I think it was a Baptist church, he said I don't much think so, it must be a cult church. I ask him why he thought that, it turns out that, according to him, sinai (cyanide) is the gas used in gas chamber executions.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

campbellfarm said:


> We were in Panama City Fl. and we saw a building with a sign that said "First Baptist Church" and next to that building was another building with a sign that said "The Bible Believing First Baptist Church" my husband and I laugh and said church split at the same time.
> 
> jackie


 Its funny how many churches are the 1st wheres 2nd and 3rd?


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

There's a Second Baptist in Roxabel. The town is just a tiny crossroads and it's the only church there.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

There's a church on a backroad in AR that we pass on our way to my in-laws. The name of the church is "Holy Church of the Disturbed Ghost". 

We never stop in that town.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

bluesky said:


> There's a Second Baptist in Roxabel. The town is just a tiny crossroads and it's the only church there.


 Thats the 1st 2nd I have ever heard of. Eddie



Ravenlost said:


> There's a church on a backroad in AR that we pass on our way to my in-laws. The name of the church is "Holy Church of the Disturbed Ghost".
> 
> We never stop in that town.


:nana:Think I would bypass that town all together. Eddie


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

Not the actual name of the church, but there is a lone church out in the middle of nowhere in IL that is pretty large and instead of a cross on the roof like most, it has a HUGE _pale green neon cross on it_.

We call it the *"Church of the Neon Cross"*


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Cash Church of God.

No kidding, the founder's name is Cash.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

In Orlando I once drove by "The Temple of LeRoy" -- wasn't a real good part of town, but a nice looking Church -type building from the outside.


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

Last Chance Baptist Church


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

The Flippin Church of God

Located in Flippin, AR.

You wouldn't believe how many people stop to take a picture of the sign.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

We lived in a town one time that had a 1st and 2nd Baptist church, however the 2nd Baptist was the older of the two church's.
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've also seen Black Jack Church of God. It was located on Black Jack Road.


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

theres a 'Bright Morning Star Baptist Church' here.

The funny one is 'The Christian Church'.

ummm, yeah, cuz it wouldnt be a church unless it was 'christian'. It would be a synagoge or mosque or something.

Just a few months back there was an actual headline about a car wreck in Arkansas------first, you should know that Gassville is a town near Flippin Arkansas-----the headline said, "Gassville man hit by Flippin woman"!!!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Two that come to mind:

Lizzie Bloomer Baptist Church, and

Be A Doer Church


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

When we lived in Tampa there was a drive-in church called the Discipleship Church. It was at a converted drive-in movie lot and the cars pulled up to the little posts with the speakers attached and hung them on their windows to hear the preaching. The pulpit was the front half of a pretty good sized boat (maybe a 40 footer) and there on the prow of the ship was where the preacher stood.

Lest you think this frivolous, keep in mind that Tampa was also frequently referred to as God's Waiting Room, since there was such a large population of elderly residents. The Discipleship Church was originally intended for people with limited mobility so that they could be helped into their car once and not have to go from car to wheelchair to pew to wheelchair to car. However, when we lived there, the last row was composed of those long spaces where people can and did drive in with their trailered boats or campers, listen to the service, and be on their merry way.

We never got the chance to attend, but I always thought it was kind of a neat idea for a church.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

well I dont know if I ever knew the real name of the church, but there was a church that started up (after a split) in a chicken house...YEAH a chicken house one of those LONG ones...just one end of it we always called it The Chicken House Church


----------



## shadowscribe (Jun 24, 2008)

Hooker Baptist...on Hooker Road in Greenville, NC.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Air Hill Brethren in Christ Church in Air Hill, PA.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I u think that is "Peculiar" we used to tell a joke as kids about how to get a gal, first you "Hunter" then you "Leeper" and "Naylor", pronounced nail'er....


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

U can "Ponder" all this..You can to Ark. fer a "Weiner", wander through a "Cottonplant", "Waldo" didn't have a word to say, Got through "Smackover" without hitting the ground..Went away from "Strawberry " hungry.."Blackrock"wasn't painted..Many,many more that i can't recall at the moment..


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I pass by Red Level Primitive Baptist Church every day...it's surrounded by a 6 foot chain link fence with barbed wire on the top. I wonder if the red level is some kind of alert, and why they need barbed wire.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, here in Gainesville we have the "Jesus People Life Changing Church." 

.....Alan.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Alan reminded me of another one near us. The "Come to Jesus Revival Center".

This one is just made up, but I thought it would make you smile:


----------

